# SureFire 2013 New Products video - all-new announcements



## jellydonut (Jan 14, 2013)

Plenty of brand-new announcements in here -- too many to list!

Interested in the 'omni switch' particulars.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks for posting this! the opening to the video is real dramatic lol

edit: what song/piece is that playing to the video?? I tried SoundHound on my phone and it couldn't identify it


----------



## dougie (Jan 14, 2013)

Now we all know that Surefire has a bad habit of showing things that never materialise. However, as I'm an optimist I'm betting quite a few of those lights make it out the door to retailers. I'm particularly pleased that my faith in Surefire has been warranted by these proposed releases. At long last Surefire appears to be catching up to the idea that higher lumens are what people want and that better aesthetics plays a part in making their lights more desirable. If the specs are anything to go by then I'll be making a new shopping list this year!


----------



## enomosiki (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm still waiting on the LX2 Ultra...

I hope that Surefire will at least bump the output a little as a compensation for making me wait this long.

C'mon, Surefire, let's see a 700 lumen LX2 Ultra!


----------



## Raptor Factor (Jan 14, 2013)

second the last post!


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh the P2X Fury is a bona fide weaponlight now... Wonder if they added a spring on the other battery contact point :thinking:


----------



## Xacto (Jan 15, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Oh the P2X Fury is a bona fide weaponlight now... Wonder if they added a spring on the other battery contact point :thinking:



a) I hope that too (spring to the battery contact)
b) I hope they do not name it exclusively as a weapons light - because in that case, it can not be sold to civilians in germany. And a spring is what I miss in the 6PX/G2X and the Fury lights.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 15, 2013)

That's too bad you can't enjoy 'weapon' lights where you're at, Thorsten. Speaking of which, what's the point of the X300 with the pocket clip, does that actually fill a niche or something :thinking:

Nice additional variety in any case; exciting times for flashaholics.


----------



## Viper715 (Jan 15, 2013)

Reference the spring clip on x300. Just a guess but many officers don't have holsters that would accommodate a light on the weapon and this would low you to clip the light on the belt and deploy it when needed. Again just a guess.


----------



## Xacto (Jan 15, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> [...]Speaking of which, what's the point of the X300 with the pocket clip, does that actually fill a niche or something :thinking:



I wondered that myself too.



Viper715 said:


> Reference the spring clip on x300. Just a guess but many officers don't have holsters that would accommodate a light on the weapon and this would low you to clip the light on the belt and deploy it when needed. Again just a guess.



Sounds reasonable and could work although I would think it would be more practicable to develop a dedicated holster with a full loop rather than just a clip. But I am pretty sure that the answer is just around the (dark) corner.

Cheers
Thorsten
(time to unpack the third E2DL I recieved)


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 15, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> That's too bad you can't enjoy 'weapon' lights where you're at, Thorsten. Speaking of which, what's the point of the X300 with the pocket clip, does that actually fill a niche or something :thinking:
> 
> Nice additional variety in any case; exciting times for flashaholics.





Viper715 said:


> Reference the spring clip on x300. Just a guess but many officers don't have holsters that would accommodate a light on the weapon and this would low you to clip the light on the belt and deploy it when needed. Again just a guess.


That would be a logical answer if it were the case. But two questions came to mind:1) how practical is it in real world use to remove a clip from the weapon light in order to mounted it on to a pistol rail?(time consuming for LE use.) 
2) If you look at the promo video closely, the Y300 Ultra is in the category of flashlights and right after it the banner of "weaponlights" is presented, which makes me believe it was not designed to be used as a weapon-light.


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 15, 2013)

mega_lumens said:


> That would be a logical answer if it were the case. But two questions came to mind:1) how practical is it in real world use to remove a clip from the weapon light in order to mounted it on to a pistol rail?(time consuming for LE use.)
> 2) If you look at the promo video closely, the Y300 Ultra is in the category of flashlights and right after it the banner of "weaponlights" is presented, which makes me believe it was not designed to be used as a weapon-light.



Seeing as the UI looks identical to the X300, manipulation must be awkward and perhaps require both hands? Saids it's dual output too.


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## DAN92 (Jan 15, 2013)

enomosiki said:


> I'm still waiting on the LX2 Ultra...


Me too.:ironic:



enomosiki said:


> I hope that Surefire will at least bump the output a little as a compensation for making me wait this long.
> 
> C'mon, Surefire, let's see a 700 lumen LX2 Ultra!


this is even better.


----------



## Viper715 (Jan 15, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Seeing as the UI looks identical to the X300, manipulation must be awkward and perhaps require both hands? Saids it's dual output too.



I hadn't look closely enough. I thought the clip was recessed and the rails still exposed. My bad it definitely downs look like it is for weapon mount in that configuration.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't understand the Y300 ultra.


----------



## jalal20 (Jan 16, 2013)

+1


Dingle1911 said:


> I don't understand the Y300 ultra.


----------



## tab665 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dingle1911 said:


> I don't understand the Y300 ultra.



you clip it onto the brim of your hat and melt your face.


----------



## enomosiki (Jan 16, 2013)

In the video, the Y300 is categorized under "handheld", so it's just that; not a weapon-mountable light.

Someone at Surefire probably thought that the side-by-side battery configuration of X300 Ultra made it unique and seemingly compact, so they probably went, "If we put a pocket-clip on this, we will see PROFIT!" And, poof, Y300 happens.


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 16, 2013)

enomosiki said:


> In the video, the Y300 is categorized under "handheld", so it's just that; not a weapon-mountable light.Someone at Surefire probably thought that the side-by-side battery configuration of X300 Ultra made it unique and seemingly compact, so they probably went, "If we put a pocket-clip on this, we will see PROFIT!" And, poof, Y300 happens.



Hmm sounds plausible. Perhaps alcohol played a factor.

Or they could've just sold separately a pocket clip adapter for the X300U.


----------



## Viper715 (Jan 16, 2013)

Your probably right about how the idea came up. Doesn't seem too well thought out. The ergonomics of using that light with the switch at the back the way it is just doesn't seem like a good idea. I've used my weapon lights solo before but it's always been awkward.


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Surefire, love the X300U!!

However, this is what a high output compact light (with a clip) should look and work like.
Everything else in the high production value video look amazing.


----------



## Studey (Jan 16, 2013)

enomosiki said:


> In the video, the Y300 is categorized under "handheld", so it's just that; not a weapon-mountable light.
> 
> Someone at Surefire probably thought that the side-by-side battery configuration of X300 Ultra made it unique and seemingly compact, so they probably went, "If we put a pocket-clip on this, we will see PROFIT!" And, poof, Y300 happens.



Or the rails are on the bottom of what we're seeing, and when mounted, the clip is on the bottom of the light.


----------



## argleargle (Jan 16, 2013)

Olololol!:hahaha::hahaha: SF 2211 luminox 180 lumen wristwatch. Ahahahaa! :twothumbs I must have one!


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 16, 2013)

argleargle said:


> Olololol!:hahaha::hahaha: SF 2211 luminox 180 lumen wristwatch. Ahahahaa! :twothumbs I must have one!



Me too, but I don't think I will be able to afford it seeing that the 2211 alone is going for $300+.


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 16, 2013)

enomosiki said:


> In the video, the Y300 is categorized under "handheld", so it's just that; not a weapon-mountable light.
> Someone at Surefire probably thought that the side-by-side battery configuration of X300 Ultra made it unique and seemingly compact, so they probably went, "If we put a pocket-clip on this, we will see PROFIT!" And, poof, Y300 happens.





Novan3 said:


> Dear Surefire, love the X300U!!
> However, this is what a high output compact light (with a clip) should look and work like.
> Everything else in the high production value video look amazing.


What is the lumen:runtime from that single cell v. the X300U with a pocket clip? I think a 2 cell flashlight in this side-by-side cell body is not completely out of merit, if the switch is better designed to function in a handheld...a side switch like Zebralight handhelds on this X300 would be very functional, plus you can shave off excess metal from end cap and rail mount. . I would want to see more manufacturers introduce 2 cell lights in side by side bodies, especially for 2 18650 compatible lights.


----------



## Greta (Jan 16, 2013)

Got some beam shots of the ARC2 and ARC3... will post later. One word - interesting.


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 16, 2013)

mega_lumens said:


> What is the lumen:runtime from that single cell v. the X300U with a pocket clip?



Mega_Lumens, don't know what the tactical runtime for the Y300 is but should be noted it's dual output.

But the single cell JetBeam RRT-01 specs on paper 20 mins in 500 lm; Surefire X300U 1.5h, 500 lm.

The X300U throws and performs better than a 650 lm Fenix TK22. It's an incredible piece of kit!


----------



## enomosiki (Jan 16, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Mega_Lumens, don't know what the tactical runtime for the Y300 is but should be noted it's dual output.
> 
> But the single cell JetBeam RRT-01 specs on paper 20 mins in 500 lm; Surefire X300U 1.5h, 500 lm.
> 
> The X300U throws and performs better than a 650 lm Fenix TK22. It's an incredible piece of kit!



Keep in mind that Surefire is one of the few manufacturers that are really conservative with their measurements.

If Surefire states 500 lumens, it will measure at least 620 in reality.


----------



## mookie (Jan 16, 2013)

Surefire video is really cool, does the military have a contract with them? Seems like Maglite has lost it way and does not really compete in the higher end market,they seems behind the times in terms of R/D. it takes them years to come out with a new model.


----------



## nathan225 (Jan 16, 2013)

wow that looks like some really neat new lights from surefire hope they actually make it to market


----------



## prime77 (Jan 16, 2013)

A new vid is up on some of the lights.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the new video Prime77.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Jan 16, 2013)

LX2 and E2DL Ultra  Hopefully Soon...


----------



## Raptor Factor (Jan 16, 2013)

Plus an 18650 light


----------



## enomosiki (Jan 17, 2013)

Raptor Factor said:


> LX2 and E2DL Ultra  Hopefully Soon...




6:05. Yep, I called it--Y300 is just X300 with a pocket clip.


----------



## jamesEMT (Jan 17, 2013)

DAMN IT!!! I still havent got all of the 2012's that i wanted.
I really want the P1R Peackeeper and new E2D LED Defender Ultra.

Does any one have any news on the UM2 Ultra?
Did they Scrap it or just keep pushing the release date back?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the new Videos!

Some interesting lights. Really like what they have done for controls on that Dominator. I am a bit surprised that they seem to be using so many OSRAM LEDs. Maybe moving away from CREE for some marketing differentiation from other lights, and because they were able to get a good deal? Notice he always mentions when it's a OSRAM LED, but I never heard him mention when it was a CREE LED.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 17, 2013)

I would take it with a grain of salt, as I don't think OSRAM has any LEDs that can compete with the XM-L...


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 17, 2013)

They couldn't release that E2D Ultra soon enough!


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 17, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> Thanks for the new Videos!
> Notice he always mentions when it's a OSRAM LED, but I never heard him mention when it was a CREE LED.


 I also picked up on that. I don't think I ever heard SF rep mention specific LED brands before. They tend to have a vague approach on discussing LEDs. 
And OMG 18650 light?!?!! The rapture has finally reached SF headquarters. Is this a final indication that SF has been receiving a good spanking from other brands in sales that they can no longer ignore rechargeable needs from the consumer? I only wish more of their lights will be "opened up" to accept standard 18650s in the future. This is the main thing that kept me away from getting more SF lights in the past.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 17, 2013)

There's nothing indicating that the 18650 has to be a bare cell...


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 17, 2013)

Raptor Factor said:


> LX2 and E2DL Ultra  Hopefully Soon...


I hope soon to buy.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Jan 17, 2013)

From what the rep said, it seems like they decided to release the E2DL Ultra first, rather than the LX2 Ultra they debuted last year and were supposed to release then as well...


----------



## tab665 (Jan 18, 2013)

so the annihilator is 4000 lumens of green light? am i the only one that finds that random?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 18, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Dear Surefire, love the X300U!!
> 
> However, this is what a high output compact light (with a clip) should look and work like.
> Everything else in the high production value video look amazing.


Where did you get that shorter clip for your RRT-01?


----------



## Lurveleven (Jan 18, 2013)

tab665 said:


> so the annihilator is 4000 lumens of green light? am i the only one that finds that random?



It is still in a prototyping stage, so what it will end up as (or if it will materialize at all) is not certain. But I find the choice of using green LEDs very strange (it could also run at pure with light at a lower output since 2 og the 8 LED dies were white). You probably will get a higher lumen rating though, because the eye is most sensitive to green light. Maybe it is OK for military personnel used to night vision, but I don't think anyone else want to get this light.


----------



## Greta (Jan 18, 2013)

The Annihilator:






The Dominator:






The SureFire dude explained to me that they had to use the green in order to achieve the 4500 lumens with the configuration they used.


----------



## jalal20 (Jan 18, 2013)

Did you post photos? I can't see them if they are there



Greta said:


> The Annihilator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greta (Jan 18, 2013)

Adjust your settings to show images.


----------



## jalal20 (Jan 18, 2013)

I can see images in the forum, just in your last post I can't 



Greta said:


> Adjust your settings to show images.


----------



## Greta (Jan 18, 2013)

It could be where I have them hosted. Hang on, I'll fix it.


----------



## Greta (Jan 18, 2013)

Should be able to see them now.


----------



## jalal20 (Jan 18, 2013)

The green tint almost blinded me... but yeah seeing them now thanks 



Greta said:


> Should be able to see them now.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jan 18, 2013)

Greta said:


> The Annihilator:
> 
> The SureFire dude explained to me that they had to use the green in order to achieve the 4500 lumens with the configuration they used.



Reminds me of a discussion I had a while back with some fellow CPFers about the luminous efficacy of green LEDs...

I think it's awesome, even if its uses are limited. Color LEDs rock the party.

The Y300 is just leaving me scratching my head...

The MV300 - 150 lumens??? What??? I would have expected at least 320...


----------



## tab665 (Jan 18, 2013)

CRI be damned


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 18, 2013)

mookie said:


> Surefire video is really cool, does the military have a contract with them?



Absolutely. 

Surefire has an indefinite contract with United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) for, of all things, sound suppressors and muzzle devices.


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 18, 2013)

fyrstormer said:


> Where did you get that shorter clip for your RRT-01?


 PM sent


----------



## Raptor Factor (Jan 20, 2013)

Interesting. The Executive series prices went up around fifty bucks for the E2DL and E2L... http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/e2dl.html


----------



## Xacto (Jan 20, 2013)

Raptor Factor said:


> Interesting. The Executive series prices went up around fifty bucks for the E2DL and E2L... http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/e2dl.html




Saw that a few days ago which prompted me to get my third E2DL (one mint, now two 2nd hand ones). Now I am stuck between carrying on to EDC my EDC-E2DL for the last 6 months (long clip, no chips in the ano) or switch to the last one I got, which has the short clip and smaller chips in the ano on the tailcap flanges.

Cheers
Thorsten

OTOH - at least they keep the E2 body in production.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 31, 2013)

The Y300 is really cool
Always loved the tiny size


----------

